# {ESPN} Mavs pursue Williams to fill small forward void...



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1017/1447435.html



> Williams, a 10-year veteran who spent the past three seasons in Houston, arrived in Dallas on Thursday to take a physical and then sign a one-year deal for the $1 million veteran minimum.


This is a cheap signing, the league picks up for alot of his salary...

-Petey


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

GREAT NEWS for the Mavs! I have followed his career since his first year for the Kings and he has as sweet a shot as Ray Allen, Houston, or Vince has! He is sooooo much of an improvement over Tariq - it isn't even funny! That makes the bench really solid! I'm rather pleased with that signing - can you tell?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

OOh wee Thats gonna be crutial. That will definitaly free up Dirk for 30 & 15. Ill help him carry his mvp award to the car!!!!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> OOh wee Thats gonna be crutial. That will definitaly free up Dirk for 30 & 15. Ill help him carry his mvp award to the car!!!!!!


I'm not so sure how that'll affect Dirk - as he is a starter, but it will help the "team" having a bench that can contribute.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> OOh wee Thats gonna be crutial. That will definitaly free up Dirk for 30 & 15. Ill help him carry his mvp award to the car!!!!!!


Dirk is a big guy, I think he can carry it himself.

-Petey


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think he'll get much playing time unless he's completely healthy and finds his shot back. But there're still too much of a competition upfront for Williams to get consistent minutes. Not sure the main reason the Mavs brought him in, as a 3-point specialist, the Mavs already have tons of them. And he is just an average defender who didn't bring his efforts in nightly basis.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> I don't think he'll get much playing time unless he's completely healthy and finds his shot back. But there're still too much of a competition upfront for Williams to get consistent minutes. Not sure the main reason the Mavs brought him in, as a 3-point specialist, the Mavs already have tons of them. And he is just an average defender who didn't bring his efforts in nightly basis.


He knows how to bring it when it comes to team defense, which he learned well under Riley at Miami. He can hit the 3 even when guarded, which is a BIG plus for a bench player. I just hope he is healthy, as he can contribute offensively and with team defense when given consistent minutes. Whereas, Tariq can barely hit a shot when wide open from 15 feet, let alone when guarded.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

He should get 10-15 min and in those minutes I see Dirk getting 12points and 5 boards. Whoohoo!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Great 3 point shooter who gives you guys even more depth. Maybe playing for a winning team will inspire him to do other things like rebound and play some defense. Good pickup especially for the price.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think he would have been a great pickup if Dallas needed offense, but Dallas does not need offense, they need defense. And there defense just got worst by getting Williams. Defense has always been at the bottom of Williams list, that is why Riles did not sign him back, even though Miami has always needed offense.

His matador defense will hurt the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

You know what they say...The best defense is a good offense.

He wont be put out there to shut anyone down. Theyll put him out there to stretch the court. You have to gaurd him. Thats taking up your small forward. You have to gaurd Finley. There goes your shooting gaurd. You have to gaurd Nash. Point gaurd out the picture. Reaf makes sure your Center is honest. That leaves Dirk one on one with the Power forward all day. And since Dirk starts from the perimeter 80% of the time. ITS MURDA!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I remember when Walt Williams was drafted and how they touted his versatility and how he would be a star in this league.


----------

